# Settling in Iran



## Zara1600 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all,

I just registered to expatforum and noticed that there was no post about Iran so I though I would start one 
I am a french national living in Iran, just wanted to offer my help to answer questions about the daily life here, cost of living, how to learn persian, business opportunities etc... 

I will be happy to help. Also if others want to add their bit they are more than welcome :welcome:

Celine.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Did you notice that this was the forum about Dubai, not Iran ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Actually out of curiosity I wouldn't mind hearing a bit more even if the thread moves to a different section.


----------



## Zara1600 (Jan 26, 2016)

Oooopppsss...... yes you are right but there is no section for iran and how can i move my post to another section??


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Zara1600 said:


> Oooopppsss...... yes you are right but there is no section for iran and how can i move my post to another section??


Exactly, there isn't really another page that fits, leave it here, I know a few people that have toured Iran in their Land Rovers, and a great time was had by all, they came back with nothing but positive stories.


----------



## Entrepreneurial (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Celine,

How long have you lived in Iran for? Where in Iran? and it would be interesting to have some insight on the possible business opportunities you have spotted whilst being there.

And oh, what does your stay there entail exactly?


----------



## terry_UK (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes I would also be interested in learning more about this fascinating country.


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

Not visited Iran so far! Just wanted to know how is the weather condition in Iran? Is it always hot, since middle east most countries have issue of huge humidity. And what are best places to visit in Iran?


----------



## Samuel.tri (6 mo ago)

For those who are curious about living in Iran, this is a blog by expats living in Iran: http://escapefromtehran.com/


----------

